# River kayak



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm looking to buy one to fish rivers almost exclusively, and the coosa is out of the budget. I'm going to white water warehouse tomorrow, they have a liquid logic marvel 10. Would this be ok for rivers? Specifically shallow use. Would the old town vapor be better?


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone have any input?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats your budget? For a river yak look for one with the flattest bottom, no keel. 

The native watercraft ultimate and slayer are my next test drives.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I like the Marvel but I've never paddled it. Not sure about the Vapor.


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

Budget is around 500ish, I'm going to have to go look at them lol. It seems majority of the kayaks are around 12', not as many in the 10' range. Most of the water I fish is slow and shallow.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is a couple yaks wwwh has on the website.
http://paddlesportsdayton.com/index.php?cID=160

Check for deals. I got my kayak for 400 dollars off. 
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

SeanStone said:


> Here is a couple yaks wwwh has on the website.
> http://paddlesportsdayton.com/index.php?cID=160
> 
> Check for deals. I got my kayak for 400 dollars off.
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's were I saw the marvel 10 at, I was told by a friend of a friend that his is really nice. They aren't all that far from me so hopefully I can get down there soon.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

There is a store in michi for an called kayak corral that marks everything way down at end of year. You might be able to get into a native or a jackson even a coussa for 600ish.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

That would be nice but a 3 hr+ drive to the border plus I want one now, to get it out this year.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If that was my budget, and rivers were going to be my thing, I'd go with one of these two:
Perception Sport Rhythm: http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Id=3986257&cp=4406646.4413993.4417832.4417969

Or the best, under $500 kayak with a river hull, the Swifty:
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Id=2479600&cp=4406646.4413993.4417832.4417969


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> If that was my budget, and rivers were going to be my thing, I'd go with one of these two:
> Perception Sport Rhythm: http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Id=3986257&cp=4406646.4413993.4417832.4417969
> 
> Or the best, under $500 kayak with a river hull, the Swifty:
> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Id=2479600&cp=4406646.4413993.4417832.4417969


Would the top one be better on a lake? As in a better all around kayak, if I were to start fishing smaller lakes?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup, slightly. But it would also do fine on a river.
The Rhythm also has a much better seat. Both REALLY good boats for the price.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Just saw they now have a Rhythm 10 footer.
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p..._cs&recid=Product_PageElement_product_rr_1_37

400 bones....can't go wrong. Great boat.


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> Yup, slightly. But it would also do fine on a river.
> The Rhythm also has a much better seat. Both REALLY good boats for the price.


Excellent, thanks for your help. I don't think the extra foot if length will make that big of a difference, hopefully.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Just looked at that Marvel...that's a pretty damn nice boat. Great seat. And Liquid Logic is a great company. I think a couple guys split off from WS back in the day to form Liquid Logic.
If you can get a good deal, that's nice!


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

Hopefully their website is up to date, I sure wouldn't mind buying from the "little guy"


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

I went and bought it! I took it for a test run before I got it, it's going to take some getting used to. I didn't realize Id have to mail in stuff to get the boat registered, the lady there said it might take a week or so...guess ill go wading again this weekend.


----------



## Scooter7878 (Aug 9, 2013)

Go to this site http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/registrationagents and fin the agent nearest to you. Do some research on there and see exactly what you need to take with you, reciept, ect and it shouldn't take you long to get it registered. i just bought two kayaks last Friday and got the alternative registration on Saturday and was out that afternoon... Can't believe you have to register a kayak or even better a float tube in Ohio, but it is easy... Nice kayak and hope to see you out there!!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

If you go to a watercraft office you can get it registered same day. I go to the Office at Buck Creek State park to get my renewals and they give me a new sticker right then and there. I don't see why it would be any different for a new boat. But Springfield might be too much of a drive for you. But there might be a closer option.


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

yakfish said:


> If you go to a watercraft office you can get it registered same day. I go to the Office at Buck Creek State park to get my renewals and they give me a new sticker right then and there. I don't see why it would be any different for a new boat. But Springfield might be too much of a drive for you. But there might be a closer option.


It's not too far maybe an hour but it says they aren't open on Saturday on the registration sheet unless that has changed.


----------



## Scooter7878 (Aug 9, 2013)

You might have to call them, I called the Columbus watercraft agency and told the lady I wanted to get my boat registered as quick as possible and she asked me what county I lived in and then she found the one in Lebanon that was open on Saturday. Call them, they should be able to help you out and get you out on the water in your new Kayak.


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought about just sending it in and taking the copies with me, it's not like i ever see any officers anyways lol. Ill have to see what I can do.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Scooter7878 said:


> You might have to call them, I called the Columbus watercraft agency and told the lady I wanted to get my boat registered as quick as possible and she asked me what county I lived in and then she found the one in Lebanon that was open on Saturday. Call them, they should be able to help you out and get you out on the water in your new Kayak.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What he said times 10. VERY simple to register. You don't need to wait or send anything in.
Whoever told you that gave you bad advice.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweet kayak BTW. Very nice! Sounds like you got a great deal.


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

I called the office in Columbus, turns out you can fax it to them and they'll send it out today, after they call you and some payment info. I guess I won't see it tomorrow but it'll be here earlier than if I mailed it. The warren county clerk of courts is open Saturdays but I dont want to make the drive.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Can we get a hull pic?
I have a Liquid Logic Remix XP10 and curious to see how yours compares.

Congrats on the boat, mango is the best color. It is proven to catch more fish.


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

In my 5 minute test paddle, it didnt track well at all. I only have some limited experience in canoes so I know it's a different animal. Can't wait to get it out


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats not bad, a little more keel than I like but not bad. 
It takes some time in the seat to get a good feel. It also helps if you work on your technique some. Good luck.


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

My stickers should be here tomorrow, going to take my daughter fishing at a state pond for a little bit. Bought her a life jacket, she's very excited.


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

So the tags were supposed to be mailed out Friday...still haven't received them yet. I'm about ready to start throwing things.

Going to call them tomorrow.


----------

